# ligetti work is awesome



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have his string quartets no 1-2 fine fine music, it fit's for thrillers(movies) well.
Is Ligetti always that good?

If i dig is works what should i investigate furthermore,* any perticular Ligetti works Worth
the admition? *
If i enjoy him what other composers would be my cup of tea?

ps strangely my dad hate it, has for me it's one of my favorite composer.

Have a nice day all :tiphat:


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm one of those who believe that Ligeti has good claim to be the finest composer in the 2nd half of the 20th century. You mentioned his superb pair of string quartets. Where next?

Atmospheres (for orchestra) (1961)
Requiem (1963-1965)
Lux aeterna (for 16-voice a capella chorus) (1966) 
Lontano (for orchestra) (1967)
Melodien (for orchestra ) (1971)
Etudes (for piano) (Book I: 1985; Book II: 1988-1994)
Violin Concerto (1993)

That's, of course, the tip of the iceberg. His _Piano Etudes_ are simply amazing, and have quickly become part of the piano repertoire (but, I gather, they are terribly difficult to perform). There is a fine version by Pierre-Laurent Aimard, and a recent one by Jeremy Denk.

Towards the end of his career, he was able to oversee the recording of his complete works. It was initially begun by Sony under the title "György Ligeti Edition." They produced 7 volumes. These are getting scarce but are pretty inexpensive. Then Warner Bros / Teldec picked up the project did a 5-volume "The Ligeti Project." The box set is very reasonable ($33 list; available at various sellers for $21). There is also a 4 CD set by Deutsche Grammophon entitled Clear or Cloudy ($25 list, but cheaper at various sellers).

Enjoy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you already have the string quartets, you might want to go for the Teldec box first. I actually bought Clear And Cloudy first, which is a great set. It features more chamber music. I've since bought the Teldec set too. Both sets feature most of the major orchestral works, but only the Teldec set has the requiem.

I can't think of any other composers that are just like Ligeti, but if you like his quartets, you might want try Bartok's as well. Danish composer Per Norgard is someone you may enjoy. There's actually a CD on the Chandos label that features both the Ligeti and Norgard violin concertos. You should hear Ligeti's cello concerto as well. It's unique, and doesn't sound anything like a conventional cello concerto.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I quite enjoy the piano and cello concertos and the Chamber Concerto with Peter Eötvös and Ensemble Modern on Sony!










Ueli Wiget, Piano & Miklós Perényi, Cello

And the Violin concerto with Patricia Kopatchinskaja is awesome (also with Peter Eötvös conducting on Naive)










All in a kind addition to previous suggestions!

/ptr


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Ligeti is a carved-in-stone Top 10 composer for me, so personally there is no higher praise. Enjoy the ride mate!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone who dislikes Ligeti is a philistine. :tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

My favourite is probably the 'Double Concerto, for flute, oboe & orchestra' which includes the sweet timbres of the Oboe d'amore, Alto and Bass flute.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The correct spelling is Ligeti, not 'Ligetti'. He was Hungarian, not Italian . 

Ligeti is the translation to Hungarian of the German word Auer, which means "from the meadow". Auer was the surname of Ligeti's ancestry.

Anyway, yes, an amazing composer.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I was just listening to his 6 Bagatelles for Wind Quintet, in fact. He is great indeed. I second the recommendation of the _Ligeti Project_, _Ligeti Edition_, and _Clear or Cloudy_.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> I was just listening to his 6 Bagatelles for Wind Quintet, in fact.


I'd also recommend the 10 Pieces for Wind Quintet, a wonderful work that sometimes gets lost in the shuffle.


----------

